# cage/hand aggression



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

The last couple days Gabby has become very cage protective and aggressive. Once I wrangle him (or her still not sure) off the cage onto my shoulder hes an angel. He has also started hateing hands, arms and shoulders are fine, but he'll act like hes biting or actually bite hard my fingers. He is about 3 months old now and I have had him 2 weeks and he was super sweet until now. Help!?  How do I get him to stop this??

On a good note, he is trying to talk. He has tried to say pretty bird, gabby, and the phone ringing. Some of it is jumbled yet but getting clearer, its clear enough you can tell what its supposed to be,lol.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like the normal behavior of a bird who is settling in to a new envrioment 

Some are scared out of their witts as soon as they get to a new envrioment 

others seem "tame" , "sweet" and "nice" right off the bat (as in your case)

this is when trainging is going to come in handy, Every time she/he Bites (not when using the beak to manuver because they do use it as a 3rd leg) but when he/she actually bites You firmly say NO and place him/her some where else, ignore him/her for a minute or so. then try again Every time you are actually bitten Do this over again.it'll take time BUT soon your bird will get the idea biting is bad. 

Reinforce the good stuff, If she/he steps up with out biting Give her/him a treat or Just lavish him/her with verbal praises


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Also prevention is key if you can tell that he might want to bite don't try and force him out of the cage as it will just make him more grumpy. I would have some millet on had and praise and give a treat if he steps up without biting. Here are some interesting articles you might want to read  http://www.windycityparrot.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=19302242001 and http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...-behavior-issues-biting/why-parrots-bite.aspx


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

This is definatly aggression and bites, not mouthing or exploring. It seems hes more getting more comfortable and getting meaner because of it and I don't know why or what I can do to break him of it before he gets worse. If I can't get him off the cage wouldn't walking away or ignoring him be the wrong thing to do? He used to sit on my shoulder ust fine but now he likes to explore so putting him down anywhere else and walking away is also a bad idea as he sees it as a free pass to explore that area.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey it could be hormones as well  It seems early for that but it could be http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx longer hours of dark may help. Or mabey it is a terrible two type stage. When Spike was younger he would have tantrums wing flapping foot stomping and screaming  I learned not to put my hand near his beak during a tantrum. Luckily her grew out of that stage. Spike also thinks that staying in one area is not any fun and will go exploring, I don't think tiels every grow out of wanting to explore


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

Guess what I ust found out!? Gabby was NOT handfed. She/he was only handled as a baby and was allowed to play on the top of the cage all the time without human interaction. Well that explains why he doesn't like to be handled or touched and the protectiveness of the cage. Thats a no human zone to him, correct??

I'm a bit bummed that its going to require some much more training and some things I had hoped to do with him he will probly never allow, i feel taken advantage of, but i do love gabby and wouldn't give him up. I've been hornswoggled.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats to bad that the people you got him from were not honest with you. It will take some work but Iam sure if you have patients you will be able to form a bond with Gabby  Spike was hand fed but it still took at least two weeks for him to warm up to me and then the bond just got stronger from there


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree ^ It will take a bit more work, but I always feel like something's more rewarding if you had to work to get it. 

Just a tip..don't jerk away or act scared when s/he bites you. If you pull your hand back right away, Gabby will think that s/he is the boss, and that biting you make you do what s/he wants. Take things slow. A great bond won't form overnight, but it will form with time and patience.


----------



## Lottieb87 (May 4, 2009)

My tiel has become slightly agressive recently. I have only had him around 3 weeks so i know he is still getting use to me but i have noticed that he does go through periods of grumpyness.

For the bank holiday, not wanting to leave him alone with people he doesn't know I took him to my mums in his cage with me and thats when i saw the biggest change in his behaviour.
Am i right in thinking that he is just a bit miffed about being somewhere new? 
Also do you have any tips on getting him to trust me more? He will take Millet from my finger tips which having worked hard for his trust to do that felt great but is there any secrets that anybody knows to really gain their trust?


----------

